# Allnighter Sunrise



## LilDoc (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of an Allnighter Sunrise woodstove? On stove door is SUNRISE with a cabin scene and a little boy straddling a log with farm animals in foreground and background, with sun rising over hillside. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## webbie (Sep 5, 2011)

This is a typical all-nighter brand door. Does it look the same?


----------



## coaly (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Bill,
Is there a way you can post a picture of your stove or send it to my email address at bearstoves@verizon.net ? The inside of the cast door may be marked with Glastonbury Conn. Most of their stoves also used 2 air circulating tubes exiting the step on the top as shown in the cut away ad below. We can't identify it without seeing it. The All Nighter company was started by an ex-Fisher dealer in New England (All Nighter Stove Works, Inc. 80 Commerce Street Glastonbury, Conn 06033). We need to make sure we're referring to the same company. It probably is, since the boy on the door you mention is common on all their stoves. That's Moe by the way.

A little known fact (about New England All Nighter) is that when Bob Fisher went after them for patent infringement, they emptied out their stove shop and threw many stoves without doors on trucks to take to the scrap yard. However....... they never made it to the scrap yard. They were taken to some employee's homes and garages, and doors were made to fit them. So there are a number of "All Nighters" out there with various homemade doors. They are not home built stoves, they are original All Nighter boxes.


----------



## SunriseCali (Jun 6, 2014)

LilDoc said:


> Has anyone ever seen or heard of an Allnighter Sunrise woodstove? On stove door is SUNRISE with a cabin scene and a little boy straddling a log with farm animals in foreground and background, with sun rising over hillside.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Bill - 
Did you ever come-up with any information on your stove? We have one as well, it has a UL stamp with a manufacture date of 1979. 

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## coaly (Mar 21, 2017)

Well, it took over 6 years, but I finally acquired pictures of a Sunrise. No picture of a tag, manual or brochure to confirm it was an All Nighter product yet.


----------



## bushman (Mar 22, 2017)

The Sunrise was made by All Nighter and was marketed at JC Penny or Montgomery Wards.


----------



## bushman (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's an old thread from one I came across.


----------



## coaly (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks, here's a link to that thread; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/behold-the-sunrise.140618/

The tag confirms it was an All Nighter product for sure. I'll search some JC Penny and Montgomery Ward catalogs to see if I can confirm that claim. You would think they would be more common if that were the case. I'm amazed no brochures or manuals have surfaced.

My first wife worked for JC Penny back then and I was a stoveaholic back then too and don't remember them stocking any.


----------



## coaly (Mar 23, 2017)

This was found with the stove pictured above. It will be for sale when the owner comes up with a price; North of Philadelphia PA.





Notice the company is listed as "Sunrise Stoves" *Dunham Lehr Inc.*
That's why they can't be found on All Nighter literature. I don't know the affiliation with All Nighter. Possibly the stove company made the box for them, or are these the boxes that weren't scrapped and this was the door cast to move the stoves? There are certainly a limited amount of them. Speculation on my part.
They later owned the Wonder Warm Trademark.


----------



## Crooked Pine (May 8, 2017)

I would love a copy of this paperwork,  I have a Dunham Lehr Wonder Warm and can't find any literature.  I want a manual for my stove, but this is at least link.


----------

